# Shenzhen whispered: Am I enought to call a world class city?



## alatook32 (Jun 14, 2008)

Although I am still very young, but I am one of the most developing city in the world. I have change from a village to a metropolis with nearly 10,000,000 populations within only 30 years. I want to be a city like Hong Kong or Singapore, my favorite was high technology and innovation. My aim is to be a world pioneer city ….









































































*(Next Thread Forecase: DaLian==The pride of north china!)*


----------



## alatook32 (Jun 14, 2008)

*More from shenzhen*


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

Horribe urban planning, look that cbd, it's completely isolated.


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ agreed, also looks tacky


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

shenzhen is far from being a world class city,A world class city needs libraries, univercities and museums , rather than skyscrapers.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

nice city


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

I think it's cool.

Kind of reminds me of Dallas.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

howelee said:


> shenzhen is far from being a world class city,A world class city needs libraries, univercities and museums , rather than skyscrapers.


They have those. But those element still don't make it world class. For now Shenzhen is still under the shadows of Hong Kong or Guangzhou.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

can't see any of the shots


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

howelee said:


> shenzhen is far from being a world class city,A world class city needs libraries, univercities and museums , rather than skyscrapers.


Shenzhen actually has a population of 14 million now. IN the 1990s even among Chinese it had a reputation for being a bit of a frontier town, rife with urban growing problems and tacky buildings. However in true Shenzhen accelerated style the city's had a big makeover as it steps up nearer to true global city status (its the richest city in China but still has a big inferiority complex with neighbouring Hong Kong). Basically it went from a town of 30,000 to a city of 3 million in less than 10 years - then added another 10 million people in the ten years after that (making it double the size of neighbouring Hong Kong), with the infrastructure to go with it:

Many thanx to Zorg,

www.imageshack.us








www.imageshack.us









*
Shenzhen Stock Exchange
www.e-architect.co.uk









Shenzhen Museum of Contemporary Art:
www.e-architect.co.uk








http://bi.gazeta.pl








www.e-architect.co.uk










Shenzhen CTS Towers:
www.imageshack.us









Kingkey Tower park:
www.worldarchitecturenews.com









Century Center:
www.imageshack.us









Shenzhen International Airport:
www.worldarchitecturenews.com next 3:






















www.dezeen.com next 3:
























http://bustler.net









Shenzhen International Finance (ESB for scale, photo taken from the hoarding):
http://bbs.home.news.cn









Dafen Art Museum:
www.imageshack.us
















Shenzhen University:
www.e-architect.co.uk and www.nature.com
















Shenzhen Library
www.thecityreview.com, www.royalacademy.org.uk















www.szplan.gov.cn









www.flickr.com















www.imageshack.us









Shenzhen Stadium for 2011 Universidade:
www.imageshack.us








www.imageshack.us









Avic Plaza:
www.flickr.com and www.skyscrapernews.com
















He Xiangning Art Museum
http://images.china.cn
















Huaqiang Plaza:
www.flickr.com









Bluetooth Crystal
www.flickr.com










"Unknown"
www.flickr.com









Shenzhen Free Arts Zone, in disused warehouse district:
http://bp3.blogger.com and http://www.sznews.com























OCT Art Terminal:
www.flickr.com








www.getitlouder.com















www.flickr.com, www.getitlouder.com















http://new.artzinechina.com
















Shenzhen East Plaza
www.blogspot.com
















Shenzhen Metro expansion
www.urbanrail.net








www.panoramio.com








www.subways.net, www.pixy.ch/files














*
*


Shenzhen Metro HQ:
www.flickr.com










eco friendly 'horizontal skyscraper' with 'explicit environmental features', the Vanke Center:
www.e-architect.co.uk








www.e-architect.co.uk, http://i.treehugger.com


























Shenzhen Museum
www.d-earle.com next 3

























Fukuda Center
www.imageshack.us









Shenzhen CBD
www.flickr.com









Shenzhen Station
www.photobucket.com









Tencent HQ
www.skyscrapers.cn









More projects:
www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com









Shenzhen Sheraton construction pics
www.flickr.com








www.globalphotos.org








www.globalphotos.org









www.globalphotos.org








www.globalphotos.org









Shenzhen Museum of Contemporary Art
http://bustler.net















http://bi.gazeta.pl









Tomorrow Plaza
www.skyscrapers.cn









Unknown, emerging Chinese style imo
www.skyscrapers.cn










Great China Tower
www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com









Shenzhen Garden Expo
http://puzhi.vicp.net

















Fairy Lake Botanical Gardens

www.flickr.com, www.visitshenzhenchina.com, www.photobucket.com






















http://map.vbgood.com











East Pacific Center
www.skyscrapers.cn









Hon Kwok Center (by SOM)
www.photobucket.com
















Xinghe Group 300m Twin Towers.
photobucket.com














*


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Amazing projects. I defintely need to go there and bring my camera!!!

Most of my friends go to Shenzen for a massage and cheaper shopping but the new architecture is amazing.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

This picture was taken in Guangzhou as you can see the entrance of the Grand Mall in guangzhou, at the day where Olympic torch arrived at Guangzhou


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> They have those. But those element still don't make it world class. For now Shenzhen is still under the shadows of Hong Kong or Guangzhou.


I agree. HongKong and Guangzhou both have top universities, hundreds of big hospitals and embassy while Shenzhen doesn't have any of them.

I believe Shenzhen will be a high tech center like Silicon Valley, but it won't be a world class city like NY, Paris, London in the next 50 years, unless it merges into Hongkong.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Amazing how a city can grow so fast in such a short periode. Nice pictures


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, the development of the chinese cities is incredible!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

The growth of the city in such a short time is a really cool phenomenon for Shenzhen, but I've heard mixed things about the environmental impacts. hno:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A NOTE TO ALL THREADS IN THIS SECTION. ALL PHOTOS MUST BE CREDITED OR THEY WILL BE DELETED. NEW THREADS WITH NO CREDITS WILL BE LOCKED. PLEASE REVIEW THE RULES AND COMPLY WITH THEM. THANK YOU.


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*Wow....*

*Wow!!! We can see that SHENZHEN More "Futurustic & Modern" than LONDON or PARIS ..........


There's no Linked Hybrid in Shenzhen, its in BEIJING!!! *


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

A very impressive amount of architecture, both old and new. I am surprised though how so many Chinese cities seem to be able to highlight so many of their buildings by lighting the outside at night. I certainly think that they are often beautiful but is it really wise. I mean the energy drain must be tremendous and not to mention how it affects migatory birds. I know Minneapolis is one of handful in North America that has a voluntary group of highrise building owners that turn off their accent lighting at night. Also I saw a picture above that showed something of a "metro expansion". Just what type of metro system or systems do you have. I'd hate to think with all this modernization in China that China would want to emmulate the United States in it's auto-centric transportational options.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

China's creating the worlds largest mass transit/ public transport systems at the mo'^. As one lobby of the govt well promotes car ownership, coal fired power stations and industrial pollution, *another powerful lobby understands there lies no economic future for China (or the planet) if the country emulates American style lifestyles*, the fastest growing and most profitable arm of the regime now being the green lobby. And notoriously ruthless too, kicking out industry from the megacities thus laying off millions of workers, and forcing in legislation of x amount of green space per person in x vicinity - thus bulldozing swathes of old (and new) development for parkland. It also has been reforresting the country with 97% of the land affected to plant the largest project of its kind ever, enough native regional trees to cover the state of California, at a cost of $10 billion, alongside its Green Wall campaign trying to stem the ever encroaching growth of the northern deserts. 

It is currently creating the strictest green laws in the world (pressured with 51,000 demonstrations last year on pollution)- and some of the best working laws (in light of 1 million demonstrations last year on industrial matters). *However its biggest hurdle is not just the economic capitalist-get-rich-quick lobby but the corruption, complaining that 90% of its laws are unenforced.* For this it relies on grass-roots eco groups for reporting polluting factories and construction etc, of which there are an estimated 500,000, but still some factories get away, and the cars keep coming - but things are slowly changing. At the moment *the country, still well in the throes of its latest industrial revolution, sees 5.8% of its GDP lost every year to environmental matters and problems, not to mention the disruptive affect on a people increasingly likely to protest the regime. Thus the govt is setting aside $200 billion a year for the environment to "build an ecological civilization", with 30% reduction in water consumption and 10% in pollution in the next two years alone. *

It also builds its underground and overground rail networks in competition to the car lobby, and pouring billions of $ into it.

Shanghai alone is building the worlds largest metro in one go, currently having a daily ridership of 2.5 million on 8 lines but is expanding to 18 lines. This is mirrored in every Chinese megacity: Chongqing, Wuhan, Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Nanjing, and smaller cities from Dalian, Harbin, Xian, Chengdu, Suzhou, Hangzhou etc.

There is something like 9000km under construction in 31 cities, with plans for much more.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

amazing projects going on here. Simply stunning.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

I love many of the single projects, but there are also a bunch of tacky designs....the overall composition is not fine thou. Shenzhen is greener than Guangzhou, rite? I got that feeling when I visited both cities.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics of Shenzhen. Well developing, and good on his way to be a world city! :cheers:


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

I find that most Chinese cities have superb hard infrastructure, but non-existant soft infrastructure. Hopefully this can change as China matures.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

urbanfan89 said:


> I find that most Chinese cities have superb hard infrastructure, but non-existant soft infrastructure. Hopefully this can change as China matures.


thanks for your advice:cheers:


----------



## alatook32 (Jun 14, 2008)

urbanfan89 said:


> I find that most Chinese cities have superb hard infrastructure, but non-existant soft infrastructure. Hopefully this can change as China matures.


You are right! Especially in inner main land city. Such as ChongQing, ChenDu, GuiYang. They are more undevelopment than their skyline looks like.

ShenZhen is the most rich city in main land. But the GDP of per person is only 10,000 US Dollar in 2007 (Will be more less if considerate millions person which live in Shenzhen less than half a year). only 1/3 of Hong Kong or 1/4 of US. That is said, the task for shenzhen and china is still arduous! God bless china and the world.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

alatook32 said:


> You are right! Especially in inner main land city. Such as ChongQing, ChenDu, GuiYang. They are more undevelopment than their skyline looks like.
> 
> ShenZhen is the most rich city in main land. But the GDP of per person is only 10,000 US Dollar in 2007 (Will be more less if considerate millions person which live in Shenzhen less than half a year). only 1/3 of Hong Kong or 1/4 of US. That is said, the task for shenzhen and china is still arduous! God bless china and the world.


Agree with you !

PS : One thing I don't agree is I do not think Shenzhen is the richest city in Mainland China


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

stop saying God bless China! You sound American


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

zergcerebrates said:


> They have those. But those element still don't make it world class. For now Shenzhen is still under the shadows of Hong Kong or Guangzhou.


They don't have so many 4A hospitals like other Chinese major cities simply because there's not any good university in the medical science in Shenzhen.The problem of Shenzhen is not the shadows of its surrounding metropolis but its own immaturity.Economically Shenzhen is definitely a Tier One Chinese city but as a whole it's not.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

alatook32 said:


> You are right! Especially in inner main land city. Such as ChongQing, ChenDu, GuiYang. They are more undevelopment than their skyline looks like.


I don't think so,especially the comments for Chongqing and Chengdu.I think the living standard should be taken into account here.The property prices of Shanghai or Beijing are 3 times higher than that of Chongqing or Chengdu.That means you've got to pay 3 times higher every month solely for your house which will dramatically reduce the living standards over there considering the big amount.Plus,there're far more better landscapes around Chongqing and Chengdu.That means people living there don't need to pay high prices for a decent weekend vacation 'cause the natural resorts around them are already the hottest of the country,not to mention how popular the food from the two cities are across China and how Chongqing and Chengdu can lead the country in terms of village holiday life style.I think high living standard is the reason that Chongqing and Chengdu are always amongst the happiest Citizens of China in every survey despite low NOMINAL per capita gdp.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I like it, I think it's a great city by the looks of it.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

but 10000 USD can buy much more than in US.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Shenzhen does not have the Largest gdp per capita in the mainland

Karamay (克拉玛依) had a gdp per capita of $20,102 in 2007


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

where is Karamay? Is it an oil boon?


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wonderful city!! I like Shenzhen very much.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice city


----------

